# Where to find torque figures - 2008 Tiguan Brakes



## tiguan911 (Feb 13, 2018)

Planning to do my brakes.

I had Elsawin, its stopped working on my PC! Need help if possible...

Caliper bolts
Caliper carrier bolts

Thanks


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

It's the same As any other mkv pq35 chassis. Check the mkv forum

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## tiguan911 (Feb 13, 2018)

Thanks, that helps!!

Looks like it could be:

Front:
Caliper bolts 30nm
Caliper Carrier 190nm

Rear:

Caliper bolts 35nm
Caliper carrier 90nm + 90deg

Wheel Nuts 120 nm

If anyone can confirm, would appreciate.


----------



## Thy_Harrowing (Dec 7, 2014)

tiguan911 said:


> Thanks, that helps!!
> 
> Looks like it could be:
> 
> ...



30nm for caliper slide pin bolts sounds good but 190nm (140 ft-lbs) seems way too high to me even for caliper carrier bolts. I don't have the spec on hand but I can tell you I've done less than half that on caliper carrier bolts (maybe around 60 ft-lbs many times with 0 issues over years of use. 140 ft-lbs is A LOT, that's nearly axle bolt torque right there. That being said, that 90nm for the rears sounds a little more realistic, I'd go with that on front and rear. 120nm for wheel bolts is correct.

Good luck getting the M14 rear caliper carrier bolts off if they haven't been off in awhile. They are notoriously difficult because the ends of the bolts are exposed to the elements and corrode. I had to use 3ft of breaker bar and a propane torch/PB blaster to get mine free and still barely got 'em...


----------



## tiguan911 (Feb 13, 2018)

Thy_Harrowing said:


> 30nm for caliper slide pin bolts sounds good but 190nm (140 ft-lbs) seems way too high to me even for caliper carrier bolts. I don't have the spec on hand but I can tell you I've done less than half that on caliper carrier bolts (maybe around 60 ft-lbs many times with 0 issues over years of use. 140 ft-lbs is A LOT, that's nearly axle bolt torque right there. That being said, that 90nm for the rears sounds a little more realistic, I'd go with that on front and rear. 120nm for wheel bolts is correct.
> 
> Good luck getting the M14 rear caliper carrier bolts off if they haven't been off in awhile. They are notoriously difficult because the ends of the bolts are exposed to the elements and corrode. I had to use 3ft of breaker bar and a propane torch/PB blaster to get mine free and still barely got 'em...


Thanks for the heads up on the rears!

i got the idea of the front specs from here:

http://workshop-manuals.com/volkswagen/golf-mk5/brake_systems/brake_brake_mechanics/repairing_front_brakes/repairing_front_brakes_fn3_brake_caliper/

http://www.myturbodiesel.com/wiki/how-to-change-front-brake-pads-and-rotors-on-a-2005-2010-vw-jetta-golf-jsw/

http://www.mk5golfgti.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=25744.0


----------



## Thy_Harrowing (Dec 7, 2014)

tiguan911 said:


> Thanks for the heads up on the rears!
> 
> i got the idea of the front specs from here:
> 
> ...



Yeah I mean I'm not gonna argue with what a shop manual says, I'm just making my statement from my own experience (having no issues with less torque) and the common-sense alarm in my head that is telling me that torquing almost any bolt that high (accept for axle bolts and a couple other types) is unnecessary and dangerous to threads. However, on the other hand those are 10.9 bolts and the threads they go into are sturdy iron so maybe could be fine. I'm not saying it'd be wrong to do that torque spec, I'm saying I'd be nervous too. Your call at the end of the day.

Btw, does your Tiguan have an electronic parking brake? If so, we have some stuff to talk about for that rear break pad change...


----------



## tiguan911 (Feb 13, 2018)

it does seem high, but seems to be standard across these era of VAG cars.

Yes i have electronic handbrake. Planned to used VCDS to release it?


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

tiguan911 said:


> it does seem high, but seems to be standard across these era of VAG cars.
> 
> Yes i have electronic handbrake. Planned to used VCDS to release it?


You also need a battery charger with it

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## Thy_Harrowing (Dec 7, 2014)

BsickPassat said:


> You also need a battery charger with it
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


Yea that’s where I was going with my question. You need the battery on a voltage tender while you use vcds to operate the EPB because if the voltage dips to low mid-operation you’ll brick the EPB control module.

You can get a good one for $40 on Amazon. I have a Shumacher SC-1200A and it’s a good unit.


----------



## tiguan911 (Feb 13, 2018)

Noted thanks! 

Have a good charger, CTEK MXS 25. 

Purchased it for the same reason, when doing software updates on my LR Discovery.


----------



## radlynx (Jan 4, 2007)

tiguan911 said:


> Noted thanks!
> 
> Have a good charger, CTEK MXS 25.
> 
> Purchased it for the same reason, when doing software updates on my LR Discovery.


torqueing those caliper bolts too high would strip the threads. check this out for thr jetta. https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=uEgOqKAVBr8


Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------

